# Non iwagami stone hardscape tanks?



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

I am thinking of redoing my 36 gal again, but this time pulling out the driftwood and going with a pure stone hardscape, I have some nice black granite with a tinge of rose color to it that I think would look nice in the tank with my red stems. I have not seen any pictures of a dense stem oriented planted tank that only utilizes stems / a couple swords ect. most seem to be iwagami setups, which I don't find as appealing as a thickly planted tank. Anyone have any pictures of a tank that is thick with stems / plants that is non iwagami with a stone hardscape that they can share? Once I am able to reach them in my backyard, I will post some pics of the stones I collected this summer. might be fun.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Well... this one has lots of stems, no swords though. It's not iwagami as far as I can tell. I think this will the next type of scape I will try.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

oldpunk78 said:


> Well... this one has lots of stems, no swords though. It's not iwagami as far as I can tell. I think this will the next type of scape I will try.


Thanks oldpunk, that is about what I am looking to do, not in such a large scale though lol Wish I had access to stones like that.


These are the stones I have at the moment, 


















I like the idea of doing "paths" of stems between rocks that seemingly fit together. I need to contemplate that a bit more though.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

This was what I was thinking, I laid out my tanks footprint on the kitchen table (wife was not too happy) and took a picture of the poposed layout.

I know my artistic skills leave some to be desired lol










using the existing plants I have.

from left to right in the back
ludwigia 'cuba', amazon sword, pogostemon stellata 'broad leaf'
mid ground left to right
Rotala macandra, pogostemon erectus

I have a few other species in the tank that I have small quantities of, some HYDROCOTYLE SIBTHORPIOIDES 'japan' that I want to create a bush of in the mid ground center. and some Rotala Rotundifolia 'green' that I may put in the front right (I keep these low currently. And I need to decide on a carpet. I was thinking possibly microsword, or something similar. I do have MTS, so..... I think anything small and difficult to plant will not last long lol


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

I think it is a great idea. I am like you, I don't like a tank with rocks and just ground cover, etc. I like my stems.


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

You could try making a Riccia carpet. They are pretty awesome as ground cover.


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

Noahma said:


> This was what I was thinking, I laid out my tanks footprint on the kitchen table (wife was not too happy) and took a picture of the poposed layout.
> 
> I know my artistic skills leave some to be desired lol
> 
> ...



wow that looks awesome. That's going to be an amazing looking tank. Damn your amazing architectural software.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

what kind of rocks are those in the first pic? an ADA stone type?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

If I get a chance, I will take a picture of my "fauxwagmi" tank. It's a tank I did for my GF but I never have a tripod. I basically took the idea of iwagami with the rocks (to a certain level, I wouldn't want it like that as iwagami) and used a bunch of stems. It didn't even have a forground until recently, I have HM growing in.


As for how to do it, I would make a cool rockscape you like and just plant it how you would if it was a normal tank. Then use the rocks as points to trim so the stems only cover what you want. I think it's more appealing than iwagami for the average person who would just visit your house because it can be very "vibrant" but retains some sort of natural feel.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

metallicanick78 said:


> what kind of rocks are those in the first pic? an ADA stone type?


just plain ole granite rip rap from a local landscape yard. 



talontsiawd said:


> If I get a chance, I will take a picture of my "fauxwagmi" tank. It's a tank I did for my GF but I never have a tripod. I basically took the idea of iwagami with the rocks (to a certain level, I wouldn't want it like that as iwagami) and used a bunch of stems. It didn't even have a forground until recently, I have HM growing in.
> 
> 
> As for how to do it, I would make a cool rockscape you like and just plant it how you would if it was a normal tank. Then use the rocks as points to trim so the stems only cover what you want. I think it's more appealing than iwagami for the average person who would just visit your house because it can be very "vibrant" but retains some sort of natural feel.


Thanks for the reply, that is what I think I will end up doing  



Rockhoe14er said:


> wow that looks awesome. That's going to be an amazing looking tank. Damn your amazing architectural software.


lol your too kind. I did the picture just using plain old GIMP. I am starting to get tired of the "scape" I had last time you were over, plants are different, but its still as thickly planted lol


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Noahma said:


>



Seems like Pokemon should be in that pic. :icon_bigg


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

DogFish said:


> Seems like Pokemon should be in that pic. :icon_bigg


LOL!!! I might just have a bit more fun with GIMP lol


----------

